# Chat > Ερωτήσεις >  Mikrotik back up file

## indian

Καλησπέρα στην κοινότητα.. Πρόσφατα έγιναν κάποιες αλλαγές στον κόμβο.. και σκέφτηκα καλό είναι να κρατήσω ένα back up αρχείο του mikrotik (όπως κάνω πάντα δηλαδή). Παρατήρησα ότι πατώντας το κουμπί back up δημιουργεί το αρχείο αλλά το μέγεθος του αρχείου συνεχώς αυξάνεται... Έψαξα στο forum αλλά και στο inet δίχως να μπορέσω να βρω την λύση μέχρι στιγμής...

Έχει κανείς υπόψιν τι μπορεί να φταίει??

Σας ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας..

----------


## NetTraptor

Έτσι είναι αυτό. Συνεχώς αυξάνεται αν κάνεις αλλαγές. 
Τι εννοείς όμως συνεχώς αυξάνεται?

----------


## gas

To backup ειναι συνηθως μικρο συνηθως 100kb εχοντας τις τυπικες ρυθμισεις. Μπορει ομως να φτασει και τα 300kb παντα αναλογα με τα settings. Tι εννοεις συνεχως αυξανεται ετσι απο μονο του δλδ καθε μερα το βλεπεις να γινεται ολο και μεγαλυτερο; γιατι κατι τετοιο δεν εχει λογικη.

----------


## indian

Παίδες σας ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σας..
κι ώμος έτσι είναι.. πατώντας το back up βλέπω το άρχειο να δημιουργείται.. και παράλληλα τα kb ανεβαίνουν συνεχεία.. 79mb έφτασε και εκεί το έκανα delete.. 

δοκίμασα και μετά από reboot στο router και πάλι το ίδιο έκανε...

και φυσικά το ποσοστό χωρητικότητας μειώνεται συνεχεια...

Όσο κοίταξα στο internet είναι λογικό να αυξάνονται τα kb όσο περνάει ο καιρός και κάνεις νέες αλλαγές... Αλλα σε ξεχωριστά αρχεία... Έμενα το συγκεκριμένο αρχείο δεν σταματά να αυξάνει το μέγεθος του...

----------


## indian

τίποτα?? 

Όσο έψαξα στο internet δεν βρήκα κάτι 3-4 μέρες τώρα..

----------


## NetTraptor

κανε ένα upgrade. Δεν έχει λογική. Κάτι έχει bugιασει

----------


## indian

ok θα το κάνω το συντομότερο δυνατό... και θα ενημερώσω...

Όπως και να έχει για και πάλι ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο και την βοήθεια σου  ::

----------


## indian

Καλησπέρα και πάλι... Το update έγινε... Το RB τώρα είναι στη 6.27 αλλά δυστυχώς το πρόβλημα παραμένει... Έχει κανείς ιδέα που μπορώ να ξεκινήσω να κοιτάω στο MT εάν υπάρχει κάποιο configuration που να δημιουργεί αυτό το πρόβλημα?? 

Στο internet που κοιτάω καιρό τώρα δεν έχω καταφέρει αν βρω κάποια λύση η έστω κάτι παρόμοιο περιστατικό....

----------


## gas

Τετοια περιπτωση δεν εχω ξανακουσει ειναι πραγματικα τρελο.
Αυτο που θα εκανα στη θεση σου ειναι ενα netinstall μεσω σειριακης και προληπτικη αντικατασταση των τριων πυκνωτων.
Αληθεια στο system-resources σου διαβαζει bab blocks;

----------


## indian

Gas με πετάς στα βαθιά.. χάχα..

Bad block είναι στο 0.0%

Θα το δει το βράδυ και ο mikemtb που έχει μεγαλύτερη εμπειρία από εμενα...

Φυσικά δεν έχω θέμα να σου δώσω access να το δεις και εσύ με τα μάτια σου γιατί πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα έχω κάνει γερή χαζομάρα...

----------


## gas

> Gas με πετάς στα βαθιά.. χάχα..
> 
> Bad block είναι στο 0.0%
> 
> Θα το δει το βράδυ και ο mikemtb που έχει μεγαλύτερη εμπειρία από εμενα...
> 
> Φυσικά δεν έχω θέμα να σου δώσω access να το δεις και εσύ με τα μάτια σου γιατί πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα έχω κάνει γερή χαζομάρα...


Αν θες δωσε μου ενα read access να δω πως γινεται αυτο ειμαι περιεργος!!

----------


## indian

gas φιλε μου έχεις pm..  ::

----------


## gas

ΕΙναι απιστευτο αυτο που γινεται! Παρατηρησα οτι μολις δημιουργησα το backup το cpu load πηγε στο 100%.Ενω μετα που το διεγραψα η υπολοιπομενη μνημη συνεχιζε να μικραινει και του εκανα reboot. Aληθεια αν το αφησεις και την καταλαβει ολη τι γινεται;

Ξαναδημιουργησα backup και μπαινοντας στο resources ειδα οτι γραφει συνεχως στην μνημη με πολυ γρηγορο ρυθμο παρ'ολο οτι σου απενεργοποιησα απο το tools-grapfing την εγγραφη στην μνημη. Επισης μπες στο system-license και κανε ενα update license key το μηνυμα που βγαζει ειναι λιγο περιεργο για δες το. Ποσο καιρο το εχεις το RB;

----------


## indian

χμμ γύρο στα 2 χρόνια ίσως και λιγότερο.. 

αλλα όταν άλλαξα το RB έκανα restore το back up file που είχα κρατήσει από το προηγούμενο router...


Όσο για το εάν το αφήσω.. πράγματι δεν ξέρω τι γίνετε.. το σταματάω όταν φτάνει στο 100% σχεδόν η χωρητικότητα

----------


## gas

Κοιταξε πανω στο board και δες τι nand chip εχει π.χ sansung ή nanya.
Οταν ανεβαζει cpu 100% πηγαινοντας Tools-profile ειδα οτι καποιος πορος του RB με το ονομα spi τραβει το 65-75% της Cpu.
Παντως το netinstall δεν το γλυτωνεις.

----------


## indian

Gas πράγματι σε ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σου.. θα ανεβώ αύριο να δω και θα σου πω.. 

στο μεταξύ θα κοιτάξω για το netinstall γιατί δεν έχω ιδέα τι είναι...

όπως και να έχει και πάλι σε ευχαριστώ...  ::

----------


## akakios

*NetInstall is a program* that runs on Windows computer *that allows you to install, reinstall or reset MikroTiK RouterOS* onto a PC or onto a RouterBOARD *via an Ethernet cable.* 

Το πιο δυσκολο για μενα ηταν μεχρι να συνδεσω το πρωτο RB με nul-serial στον υπολογιστη. 
Αποψη μου, πριν κανεις κατι αλλο μπες πρωτα και ριξε μια ματια να εχεις αποψη του μενου και να εξοικιωθεις λιγο.

Οτι χρειαστεις εδω ειμαστε.

----------


## indian

Ακάκιε σε ευχαριστώ.. θα το κοιτάξω αναλυτικότερα.. (έριξα μια ματιά χθες)...

Πραγματικά η προθυμία σας είναι αξιοθαύμαστη..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Netinstall κάνουμε και χωρίς σειριακό καλώδιο εάν είναι προσβάσιμο το rb.
Προσοχή σε ποιο δίσκο / συσκευή θα επιλέξεις να κάνεις το reinstall εάν έχεις pc με πολλούς δίσκους

Για την εγκατάσταση τι πακέτα βάζεις; Το ένα μεγάλο ή επιλέγεις αυτά που θες από το zip;

Μέχρι να βγει άκρη με το παράδοξο πρόβλημα μπορείς να κάνεις ένα export file= με ένα όνομα- ημερομηνία και να πάρεις όλες της ρυθμίσεις του rb σε αρχείο που μπορείς να διαβάσεις σαν κείμενο ή να το κάνεις όταν χρειαστεί import file-name=

----------


## gas

Ειναι μια διαδικασια σχετικα απλη αλλα χρειαζεται καποια εξικειωση. Θα ηταν πιο ευκολο για σενα αν καποιος σου εδειχνε μια φορα την διαδικασια.
Αφου το RB σου εχει σειριακο ειναι προτειμοτερο. 
Κατεβασε τo putty για την σειριακη επικοινωνια και το netinstall για να ανεβασεις τα πακετα. Επισης θα χρειαστεις και ενα null cable.

----------


## indian

Hmm ok.. θα κατεβάσω τα πακέτα... null cable έχω 2-3 που κάθονται.. οπότε το αργότερο μέχρι το σκ θα επιχειρήσω το netinstall...

Νικόλα σε ευχαριστώ... έχω ένα παλιότερο back up κρατημένο στο dropbox... απλά επειδή βγήκε ένα καινούργιο link .. είπα να κάνω back up ξανά με τα νέα conf.. και έτσι πρόσεξα το πρόβλημα..

Όσο για τα πακέτα προφανώς η ερώτηση μάλλον πάει προς τον gas... Δυστυχώς δεν έχω βρει ακόμα χρόνο να κοιτάξω αναλυτικά...

----------


## indian

Καλησπέρα και πάλι...

Αυτό το routerboard θα με τρελάνει εντελώς hahaha...

Έκανα μια τελευταία δοκιμη να κάνω back up και δίχως να ανεβάσει cpu η να ανεβάζει συνεχώς κάθε ένα δευτερόλεπτο το μέγεθος του αρχείου.. έτσι απλά έγινε το back up....  ::   ::  

Χθες έκανα μια αλλαγή στους DNS που έχω στο MT γιατί είχα παρατηρήσει κάποιες δυσλειτουργίες... Αποκλείεται δημιουργούσε κάποιος dns αυτό το θέμα σωστά?? 

Και η ερώτηση μου είναι... Τελικά συνεχίζω για netinstall??? Η αφού έστρωσε το αφήνω ως έχει??

----------


## gas

Εννοειται ως εχει!

----------


## indian

Ok..  ::   :: 

Παιδιά όπως και να έχει... ειλικρινά σας ευχαριστώ... 

Πράγματι δεν ξέρω τι σκάλωμα είχε φάει.. Εάν στο μέλλον ξανά παρουσιαστεί θα κοιτάξω για το netinstall...

----------


## mikemtb

> Ok..  
> 
> Παιδιά όπως και να έχει... ειλικρινά σας ευχαριστώ... 
> 
> Πράγματι δεν ξέρω τι σκάλωμα είχε φάει.. Εάν στο μέλλον ξανά παρουσιαστεί θα κοιτάξω για το netinstall...


taraάαα!!! μαγικό!!  ::   ::

----------


## indian

Παίδες τελικά δεν το γλυτώσαμε το netinstall... μετά από διακοπή ρεύματος η restart δεν ξανά μπούταρε... (για την ακρίβεια έκανε επανειλημμένα reboot).. Ο mike για ακόμα μία φορά ήταν παρών και το ανέστησε..  ::   ::  

Τώρα δείχνει να δουλεύει καλά στην 6.28... Ωστόσο δεν δοκίμασα να κάνω back up.. Οταν κάνω έαν παρατηρίσω κατι θα το αναφέρω ξανα...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Πρόσεχε με την 6.28. Έχει bug και κάνει πολλά sector writes στην NAND αν έχεις firewall rules.

Θα διορθωθεί στην 6.29 αυτό απότι έχουν ενημερώσει από την Mikrotik.

----------


## indian

Βαγγέλη σε ευχαριστώ... ευτυχώς δεν το έχω πολύ σκαλίσει το MT (η χρήση που κάνω είναι πράγματι πολύ απλή) οπότε ίσως να μην αντιληφθώ ποτε το bug..  :: 

Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως για την ειδοποίηση  ::   ::

----------

